# What you might need to start your SW tank



## Reefing Madness

. .


----------



## Sully

This thread needs to be a Sticky!


----------



## ionix

One list to rule them all. Lol. 

I agree, sticky! This list helped me a lot.


----------



## susankat

It's stickied.


----------



## majerah1

Great use of the bubble gum Susan!


----------



## jshiloh13

thanks madness, this will be very helpful when I finally get the money together to start up a reef tank (my FW keeps stealing all my money).


----------



## coralbandit

Finally,a stickie with information for saltys!Thanks Madness!
Meant to say congrats Madness as I feel the stickie label to be an honor!


----------



## WheeledGoat

awesome, awesome, awesome.

I especially like the real-world nature of this list, and the explanations (i.e. you might not need a filter in a small tank because...)

u rock RM!


----------



## Al Ulrich

This is a really great thread for anyone starting out in the saltwater aquarium hobby.


----------



## Orbela

I am not seeing the link? Really want to see this


----------



## majerah1

I believe he removed it. Ill unstick it and hope someone else can add a new post.


----------



## chenowethpm

How come I can't see the text in this thread. It's only Reefing Madness' text that I can't see. I can see everyone else's. I really interested on starting my first saltwater tank.


----------



## chenowethpm

Thanks Reefing Madness for re posting the stuff. I can't wait to start setting up my first saltwater/reef tank.


----------



## jacksparly

Help me out how to start this know...


----------



## BABOafrica

I've been away from the forum for a long time. I'm getting to that time of year when I do a marine aquarium for one month while I'm spending a few weeks down at the Kenyan coast. (My new avatar is one of the fish from last April's aquarium.)

Anyway, I was struck by the mention of "deep sand" bottom. Where can I read more about that?

Clear waters,
Joe


----------



## coralbandit

Ron Shimek's Website...Deep Sand Beds
Lots of info out there;just search "marine DSB"
I don't think one month is long enough to get the benefit fromDSB and without extreme caution and knowledge they may cause more trouble than good.


----------

